# Jensen beach report 5-8-08



## fin&scale (May 7, 2008)

Decided to go for a bit after work yesterday. Got to the beach by 5pm and found the wind HOWLING. The beach was desolate and the wind was screaming out of the SE at a steady 15-20 with gusts at and over 30mph. The water was choppy but not as bad as I had expected when I noticed the weather coming over the causeway. The fleas I had dug 2 days earlier were still frisky and since the beach is only 20 minutes from my doorstep I decided to give it a go. My decision payed dividends and I managed to land 4 nice keeper pompano for my effort. I only had one rod out and the wind made strike detection more than a little tough but somehow I still managed to land a few and have a great time. I attached a picture of the largest of the four I kept.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Very nice! Good job.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Great! . I thought pomps are heading north - pass daytona by now. I might try PlayaLinda on Sunday.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

*Nice Pomps*

What beach are you fishing? 

I know they had been hitting pomps pretty good up in Ft. Pierce, but not so many south of there until you got to Bathtub Beach.

Seen any tarpon yet?


----------



## fin&scale (May 7, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> What beach are you fishing?


I was fishing Jensen Beach just north of Jensen Beach park. I took Jensen Beach Causeway until it reaches Ocean Blvd then turn north on Ocean (after following the circle drive) and continue north for about a quarter mile. First turn off on your right. Tiny unpaved parking area with a wooden walkway that takes you over the dunes. From the beach I walked about 150yds north and set up shop. 

I first found this spot by scouting the beach (rodless) and spotting where a "serious" surfcaster had his spread out. The gentleman was very nice and after some prodding offered his advise. I listened carefully and observed every detail about his equipment (rods, reels, end tackle and rigging) and technique (casting, bait selection and collection, determining where to go, when etc etc). I asked questions on obtaining bait and how to keep them alive. 

I already had lots of reading done and I had done a fair amount of digging for fleas and such but I approach every opportunity to gather information as a fresh slate. I listen more than I talk....I pay attention to detail and I am open to the idea I may learn something that has either not occurred to anyone else or is not common knowledge. Since that initial meeting I ran into him again on the same spot....it was Wednesday...same day I caught my first few pompano. He seemed pretty stoked for me and I was glad to let him know I attributed much of my early success with his helpful advise. Thanks to all other anglers out there (including the folks on this board) helping the new guys ....whether you hear it or not you are most likely making a huge difference to them and the future of this sport.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I think you're going to fit in very nicely around here.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

fin&scale--Nice work. It's all about spreading the good kharma. Someday you'll be the zen master and a newbie will seek advice from you. 

You must gotta keep passing it down. That's my belief anyway.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

fin&scale said:


> I was fishing Jensen Beach just north of Jensen Beach park. I took Jensen Beach Causeway until it reaches Ocean Blvd then turn north on Ocean (after following the circle drive) and continue north for about a quarter mile. First turn off on your right. Tiny unpaved parking area with a wooden walkway that takes you over the dunes. From the beach I walked about 150yds north and set up shop.


Try parking at Waveland Beach and fishing in front of the black condo, Island Club. The beach has a little structure there that often holds fish, bait and those that eat them. Normandy, Blind Creek and Walton Rocks are also worth a try.

Hit any of these early in the morning or just before dark, preferably an hour on either side of the high tide. I like to just walk the beach with a spinner and spoon, toss and walk til something hits. Snook are often right at your feet in these conditions.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

At first I thought it was another "rodholder" pic, then I scrolled down and saw the fish! Nice Pomp!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2008)

fin&scale said:


> I was fishing Jensen Beach just north of Jensen Beach park. I took Jensen Beach Causeway until it reaches Ocean Blvd then turn north on Ocean (after following the circle drive) and continue north for about a quarter mile. First turn off on your right. Tiny unpaved parking area with a wooden walkway that takes you over the dunes. From the beach I walked about 150yds north and set up shop.
> 
> I first found this spot by scouting the beach (rodless) and spotting where a "serious" surfcaster had his spread out. The gentleman was very nice and after some prodding offered his advise. I listened carefully and observed every detail about his equipment (rods, reels, end tackle and rigging) and technique (casting, bait selection and collection, determining where to go, when etc etc). I asked questions on obtaining bait and how to keep them alive.
> 
> I already had lots of reading done and I had done a fair amount of digging for fleas and such but I approach every opportunity to gather information as a fresh slate. I listen more than I talk....I pay attention to detail and I am open to the idea I may learn something that has either not occurred to anyone else or is not common knowledge. Since that initial meeting I ran into him again on the same spot....it was Wednesday...same day I caught my first few pompano. He seemed pretty stoked for me and I was glad to let him know I attributed much of my early success with his helpful advise. Thanks to all other anglers out there (including the folks on this board) helping the new guys ....whether you hear it or not you are most likely making a huge difference to them and the future of this sport.


That is the only way to learn. Talk less listen more.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

*Update 5/15*

I fished the east end of JB Causeway Thursday night from dark to about 11pm.

Got three nice blues all over 20" on dead greenies, fished on the bottom, and several more hits that didn't hook up.

As I was leaving something was crashing baitfish on the northeast seawall, but I coudln't get them to bit a Gotcha or shrimp (all I had left).

Surf was too dirty from a south wind Thursday and Friday morning, but if the wind changes the weekend should be nice.


----------

